# Just bought a new Marlin 1895GBL 45-70!



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

I should get it by Friday.










I wanted to ask you guys (who have one) what ammo do you shoot in yours? (I dont reload)
Im a big fan of Remington Core-Lokt and didnt know if it worked good in this gun or not.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's one thing about the old 45/70 you don't have to worry that much about ammo. If you get a bullet .001 out of round in a 22 caliber it's a big deal, but the same thing in a 400 grain bullet doesn't mean as much. Most of that problem goes away when it gets squeezed into shape in the barrel. I think no matter what you load it with it's going to lay down critters.

Now if you did reload you could start having a lot more fun. I don't shoot many jacketed anymore. I cast my own 300 gr from a Saeco mould. Then I decide what alloy I will shoot based on the velocity I want and what I want to shoot. If I shoot factory I like Federal, unless something else is really a good buy.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The problem with most factory 45/70 ammo is that it's loaded on the mild side.
In order to experience your Marlin's full potential, you'll either have to reload or look for a more custom type ammo
such as,,, *Buffalo Bore Rifle Ammunition
•Takes factory-loaded ammunition to a new level 
•Special powders attain maximum SAAMI specifications 
•Loaded with a variety of high-performance hunting bullets 
Buffalo Bore ammunition has taken factory-loaded ammunition to a new level of performance. By loading this ammunition up to maximum SAAMI specification guidelines and by using special imported non-canister powders, Buffalo Bore is able to make other commercially loaded ammo seem anemic at best. This ammo, loaded with a variety of high-performance hunting bullets from LBT-designed hard-cast lead to jacketed hollow points, has proven to be devastating on game from varmints to Cape buffalo. Per 20.

WARNING: This ammunition is intended for use only in firearms for which it is chambered with some exceptions. Check the list below for exceptions. If no exceptions are listed, use this ammo in any gun in working condition for which it is chambered. 
•.35 Remington: For use in Marlin Lever-actions, T/C Encore, Remington 760 and all bolt actions. 
•.45-70 Magnum: For use in Browning 1885 and 1886, Marlin 1895 made since 1972, New England Arms Handi-Rifle, T/C Encore, any Winchester 1896 made since 1900 and any falling block rifle made since 1900. Do not use in trap door action of any make. *
It ain't cheap,,,$57-$70 a box depending on the load.


----------



## jerimyquilin213 (Oct 24, 2011)

Spam deleted by Plainsman


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong,,,,but doesn't the high powered ammo cause the gun to "Wear Out" prematurely? Isn't it hard on the gun?,,,I don't know I'm just asking.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If the loads are with in safe limits for your rifle it will not wear it out. The barrel on the other hand will wear more with hot loads than it will with mild loads. We are talking over thousands of rounds of useful life.

When Chuck Norris goes to out to eat, he orders a whole chicken, but he only eats its soul.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Edidt: Sorry to edit your post, I'm just getting rid of the spam that you quoted. No use letting them get a single customer. I think many like your suggestion. The spammers have gone nuts lately. :******:

Plainsman


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

If you are shooting high power loads in a Marlin .45/70 I think your shoulder will wear out before the barrel does. : )


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

,,,,,,what spam "Who" posted?


----------

